# Digital Gauge Question.



## eidson (Dec 10, 2011)

Been thinking about buying the sman2 or the sman3 set up. I am very interested in them. Would like some feed back from some techs that are using them or been around them. Thanks


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

I have the SMAN3. very nice set. And with the built in micron gauge, it eliminates you from having to carry another tool/meter with you. 

They're easy to use, and scrolling from one refrigerant S/T to the next is a breeze.

I also found out by accident, that they are drop resistant to a height of at least 4 foot. Even when they bounce of the rock they hit.


----------



## Tony Pullen (Oct 21, 2011)

I love mine....you wont regret it for one minute


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

I’ve had the SMAN3 on my tool list for a while as well, but will probably wait until spring to actually purchase. I like how it comes as a compete kit with the manifold and sight glass, TC pipe clamps WB/DB TC’s, built in micron gauge and storage case. The new Digi-Cool AK900 also looks interesting at $299.00, but comes only with a manifold. The Testo 557 looks good, but I’ve read about too many problems with them to consider. The YJ 40815 and Digi-Cool DRSA 1250 are definitely a little out of my price range at this time.


----------



## eidson (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks guys. I think the sman3 is going to be one I get. I do like the feature of the built in micron gauge. Some other techs I am around from time to time told not to buy any digital deals. But I am willing to give them a try. I wanna work smarter not harder.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jul 10, 2011)

beenthere said:


> I have the SMAN3. very nice set. And with the built in micron gauge, it eliminates you from having to carry another tool/meter with you.
> 
> They're easy to use, and scrolling from one refrigerant S/T to the next is a breeze.
> 
> I also found out by accident, that they are drop resistant to a height of at least 4 foot. Even when they bounce of the rock they hit.


 
My old boss is on his third set. He is very careful with his tools so not sure what happened. The screen cracked on the first and the computer went kapoot on the second. He traded them in without a problem, though.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Doc Holliday said:


> My old boss is on his third set. He is very careful with his tools so not sure what happened. The screen cracked on the first and the computer went kapoot on the second. He traded them in without a problem, though.


Wow. I've dropped mine. Used them in pouring down rain storms(gotta let them dry out after that).

I use them as hard as i do/did my analogs.


----------



## HVACPW (Feb 20, 2012)

We have a lot of contractors that buy the Fieldpiece SMAN3 and they all love it. Most of the contractors go with the SMAN3 over the SMAN2 because of the ability to do Microns with the SMAN3. There are some videos of how it works and torture testing of the SMAN3 here http://www.hvacpw.com/product-p/fdpsman3.htm


----------



## combs custom cooling (Feb 1, 2012)

*I have both SMAN3 and Testo 557*

I have had the sman3 since last summer and recently purchased the hard case for it. The case has plenty of room for hoses and anything else you need to fit in there. I just bought the testo on friday and used it 3 times so far. seems to work really good. The case is tougher and less bulky while still allowing you to fit a few extras in it. I bought the testo because the quality maintenance program recommended it and of course ive been wanting it for quite a while now. I have every fieldpiece tool they make including all the accessory heads and the HG3. The only one im missing is the new RPM head. I am selling the sman3 to a friend and in the last few months i have been slowly replacing my fieldpiece tools with testo. The only fieldpiece tool i will continue to use is my HS36 and the infrared leak detector. Beware of the fieldpiece pipe clamps though. I have broken 4 of the current style and 3 of the old style clamps. luckily the supply house keeps replacing them. Also as far as the dual port manometers are concerned, my testo is more accurate than my fieldpiece head. Good luck. If you insist on the fieldpiece please buy a standalone like The JB, CPS or better yet a blu vac


----------

